# Wood Firmwares v1.33



## Another World (Jul 11, 2011)

For the next few releases I will post questions and answers from a very short interview with the Yellow Wood Goblin. The questions are simple, sometimes have 2-3 word answers, focus on the firmware itself, but also aim to provide a tiny bit of insight while asking what the Goblin’s favorite games/homebrews are.

Without further ado, our 5th question:

Q: What is your favorite “retro” ROM and why?
A: Metal Gear on MSX. It was the only retro-game that I finished.

Please feel free to discuss the firmware update as well as the interview in this news thread.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • switched to devkitarm r34.
> • updated touchscreen processing code.
> • non-empty folders can be deleted.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.33 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.33 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.33 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Snailface (Jul 11, 2011)

This was quick! Nice change with the small icons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"crc32 calculation added. start->tools->crc32. now all bug reports without crc32 of rom ignored."
I'll post this in the R4 bug thread to let people know.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn ninja updates!


----------



## caroline (Jul 11, 2011)

can i update my r4i gold 3ds flahcard wood by wifi ? How to process ? thanks !


----------



## Nujui (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome, more updates for my lone R4.


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe R4 Gold team would like to update their firmware? 

We can't use this right now on R4 Gold.

R4 Gold is blocked by Nintendo DSi update 1.43. Since weeks. :/


----------



## Another World (Jul 11, 2011)

which r4i gold are you talking about.

the .com team's v1 or v2 card? the .cn team's v1, v2 (1.4.1 stickered box), or v3 (3ds) card? the .cc team's card? etc?

they are all different, they are all differently supported, and they do not all work with wood.

most of the teams that have the old hardware (requires more than just a data update) have not released a fix yet. its scary to think that we could be running out of exploitable roms. instead of having patience users simply demand an update. as a result the teams release different updates using different exploitable roms, and nintendo finds more stuff they can block. i know the teams will never work together to exploit just 1 of our limited rom stockpile at a time. at this point i think everyone should just put their old kits on the shelf and purchase a hardware update that only needs the data exploited (r4i gold 3ds, scds2, ismart mm, ievo, etc). flashing new rom icons is eventually going to come to a halt.

-another world


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 11, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> which r4i gold are you talking about.
> 
> the .com team's v1 or v2 card? the .cn team's v1, v2 (1.4.1 stickered box), or v3 (3ds) card? the .cc team's card? etc?
> 
> ...



I'm talking about your team. Don't worry. R4iDS.cn and R4iDSN.com.

Both cards won't work on DSi 1.4.3. Since weeks. As you know.

Fix that. Plze.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 11, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You heard the man, Another World, fix his card, NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Nathanial -- Another World just writes and reports for GBAtemp, he doesn't program the R4iGold cards. And didn't the R4iGold teams report their card does work with 1.4.3?
http://www.r4ids.cn/news.htm
Here's the update patch that should make it compatible with 1.4.3u (chessmaster icon)
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=25395


----------



## Another World (Jul 11, 2011)

wood is updated by yellow wood goblin for the acekard rpg, original r4, and the r4i dsn flash kits. the r4i gold.cn kit (by the dsn team) is updated by their team of coders. they usually release it a day or so after wood.

they are the only team with permission to port wood to a different flash kit.

-another world


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the small icon list view, I hope AKAIO similarly incorporates this.
It was one of the things I quite liked about CycloDS actually.


----------



## ywg (Jul 11, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Love the small icon list view, I hope AKAIO similarly incorporates this.


feature stolen from akaio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so - yes.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome!
This was fast!!


----------



## tranfeer (Jul 11, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Nathanaël', what's your question now?
R4iDSN 3DS(r4idsn.com) and R4i Gold 3DS(r4ids.cn) can work well on NDSi V1.4.3 without any updating.
R4i Gold Non-3DS must be updated to support NDSi V1.4.3.
R4i Gold team is working on such a updating patch and you can get this information from www.r4ids.cn.

For WOOD R4 1.33 for R4i Gold(r4ids.cn), you can download it from www.r4ids.cn.

If you have any other questions, please send mails to [email protected] to get more technical support.


----------



## KevFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome update as usual, loving the small icon view.
Thanks YWG, your work is much appreciated.

I was wondering will Wood be able to like 'hide files/folder' through a text file (globalsettings) in future releases like akaio?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway great release


----------



## Another World (Jul 11, 2011)

for years i have been asking normmatt for a way to tick the hide attribute of a file directly. something like that would be much more ideal. we could hide what we wanted then view all hidden files to tick them back or view a list of just the files we hid on our own. =) globalsettings.ini works but it requires that you connect your msd to a computer to accomplish this, unless a keyboard was added. if a keyboard is added i'll want file/directory renaming as well.

-another world


----------



## kineticUk (Jul 12, 2011)

_1st about hidden files mentioned before me...
Use OS to set files/folders to hidden and then show/hide hidden if needed from wood firmwares. It would be nice if a hidden tickbox could be added to wood file properties but I can hide files/folders perfectly right now._

This sounds like a very nice update, could be my favorite wood release to date...wood firmware are too good!
I was actually gonna ask ywg if crc checking was possible for reasons mentioned and its been added before I could even request it. I'm more impressed with this firmware each update..i luv it.
Im gonna load this onto my rpg asap but if i understand, we can have icons _(scaled down)_ in file list view? This is what I always wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice one for updating the RPG bypass protection too! Im using my RPG/DSL cause I updated my DSi like a fool and cannot use r4igold right now.. again. i dunno sometimes.

ywg, please could I suggest things for future.. _(if ever possible and u agree with ideas, have time etc)_

1. add "favorites" to the x button on woodrpg so its Nand/SD/Favorites that would be nice, now it switches between SD/Nand only.

2. autoload last rom update. 
I wondered can wood skip loading the Menu/GUI _(if B not held)_ and just boot straight into loading the game bit? _(might be possible to improve bootup speed a tiny bit if the GUI isn't loaded unless its used?, wood stealth mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_
Could 3in1 .gba also autoload..is this actually possible?

3. Couple ideas on interface.
After updating and using the new "small icons" style which i think is very nice_(and I'm gonna use now...)_
i. option to switch to "small icons" style but keep Old School filenames and lose the file extension? An option inside the globalsettings.ini "Small Icons Type = 0/1" (Internal/OldSchool)?
ii. I cannot see some rom names when I use small icons style because the text runs off screen. Could the text autoscroll when the title is highlighted...dunno if this is possible but assume its hard work. 
iii. animation support with the small icons style?
iv. user setting for small icons size e.g instead of 8 (default), I could set it to show 10 but with smaller icons to fit? It would be the best of both worlds (OldSchool and Modern, form and function).

_Please excuse me if it sounds ungrateful me asking for some more so many new features, I appreciate it must be a lot of work on this firmware and most users can tell by how pro it is. I'll speak for everyone when i say seriously your wood firmwares are appreciated, if my requests are no good thats ok. Grateful that i have rpg and real good r4igold firmware at all_

4. my biggest wish i think.
Type of slot2 check at startup and reset.. hide slot2 if nothing detected _(no 3in1NOR or GBA cart)_ or if running wood on DSi _(like the akaio feature)_. Show slot2 if check detects 3in1NOR contains .gba or Slot2 contains GBA cart)[/i].
GBA loading would still function from wood as it does now even if slot2 is hidden because we always start with .gba on mSD. I never select slot2 because it serves no purpose most of the time only if i wanna play a real gba game/cart or have a .gba in NOR... so if this check could work the interface functionality i think would be improved. I could be wrong i know.
When .gba is loaded into NOR, a slot2 check after it completes the write could detect 3in1NOR and "show slot2". This would be to allow the user to boot straight after writing without resetting the DS _(or option in globalsettings to autoboot gba after .gba is written into NOR)_. 
I always turn DS off if changing slot2 and was thinking this would probably be quite a natural improvement to wood firmwares. I cannot find anything that would conflict with this change either, no drawback.

5. WiFi update.
Does it work if any of the files to be updated are read-only (I don't think it does but not 100%, have not tried with latest updater)
Could it be updated to replace files and update even if files that will be replaced are read-only? "Are you sure yes/no?" before if it replaces the read-only files. This is last as i don't see many needing this but thought I'd just mention it.

Right thats a massive list now but its all my ideas I think I have had about wood firmwares,
ywg thank you very much once again for the latest and all previous wood updates. superb


----------



## Akotan (Jul 13, 2011)

can i ask something very dumb?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i go to update menu on Wood 1.32 and ask to update, the system restarts itself. 
what am i doing wrong? 
what do i need to use the update function? 
or, better, besides the cheat code, what does the update function update?

thanks Goblin for this update! Although I'm playing an old game right now (another code)...


----------



## Snailface (Jul 13, 2011)

Akotan said:
			
		

> can i ask something very dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll do that if you don't have a valid connection to the internet. Check your connection settings and be sure your wireless is turned on.


----------



## Akotan (Jul 14, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> It'll do that if you don't have a valid connection to the internet. Check your connection settings and be sure your wireless is turned on.



Got it! Thanks for helping.


----------



## azotyp (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin you're my hero


----------



## Rayder (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh cool!  I haven't used my R4 for quite a while, but I really like the WiFi update function.  Very nice! My old original R4 has the busted spring issue with the SD, so I have to tape it in place.  Updating without having to remove the SD is very convenient.

Hope you'll be able to get that Captain America game going soon.  All I have is an original R4 and a CycloDS and TC apparently has gone lame.


----------



## Monkeyface91 (Jul 30, 2011)

does this work with an original r4 on a 3ds? i ask because i currently have a ds lite, the original r4 and a wood r4 1.33. but because of the recent price cut, im going to buy a 3ds. so will i have to get a new card? or will all my old games and saves work on it?


----------

